# full line concept bows for 2004



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

all 2004 line concept:concept 99 in 60 dgree limb pocket 7.4 brace and 6.5 brace concept 99, 50 degree limb pocket 34.5 ax to ax, 7.5 and 6.5 brace both as below
99% let off adjustable to 80 ,65
35.75 ax to ax 24 to 31 draw 40,50,60,70lb peak weight
mossy oak new breakup camo and a wide list of colors.

dual cam 65%letoff only 6.5 brace 24 to 29 draw 7.2 brace 25 to 31 draw. 35.5 ax to ax also in 50 degree.

new bow unable to announce at this time to be announced.

package bow 32 ax to ax 24 to 31 draw 40 ,50,60,70 peak weight
rest,sight,quiver,stablizer,peep


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

You should have a web site to show your products!!!! Very easy to do!


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept web*

www. conceptarchery.com


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.conceptarchery.com/


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Do I understand good! 99% let-off???


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm with you Pete, 99%???

What kind of speed are you generating with 99% let-off???

I was also under the impression that a 50-60 degree limb pocket resulted in near parallel limbs. I thought Mathews and Bowtech are using between 50-54 degree limb pockets and their limbs are practically parallel. The photo of the concept 99 did not have limbs that were laid back very far.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*60 degree limb*

the bow is at 60 degree to the datum point,there is a big difference at even 54 or 50 as a 6 or 10 degree slant is sharper
and results in a flater position. concept 99 ibo is 307 with a brass nock on string and shooting a 354 grain aerodynamics stinger. true draw 30 70 shoots 315 with a brass nock
ibo 30 60 shoots 296 true draw shoots 302 with an acc318 314 grains. speed is achived with the bow because let off is not determined by cam or mod,let off is dictated by the axel.a special 4 track design cam allows the insertion of a noched axel of 1/4" with step down to 3/8th" as the axel is holding at full draw the cam has no dead spot to over come as dose a 80% cam.
this design along with cam is patent,as all of our produts.we only use quality material in our bows.the concept 99 has some viberation because of the force in which the cam goes foward,in test many bows at 60 and 70 for penetration the 99 not only was faster than most but penetrated deeper than any of the bows we tested.in canada you can call albion sales and marketing for information phone 905 880 0390


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Concept Shooter*

Hey everyone! Just note to say I'm happy to be on board as a Concept Archery Shooter. Have a C-99 and boy is it a sweet shooter. Just started shooting it and it's hard to stay out of the X-ring! I'll be posting goodies as time goes on. You don't have to worry about running out of gas while holding on a target with this bow! Just take another breath and get back on the target . With 99% letoff you don't have to let down. You can hold this bow at full draw with no problem. OK ! Guess that's about all for now, I'll keep everyone posted out there in the near future. Yours in archery,rcher.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Torque?*

With a holding weight of .7lbs for a 70# bow how in the world would you keep from torquing the bowstring? Wouldn't it become like a limp noodle?
Any variance in release or hand placement could twist the string left or right. At that low of a holding weight you could probably torque the string with a string loop?
Also how would you shoot back tension when nothing is pulling back? 

Does the bow come with a Rotator Cuff guarantee to cover letting it down? What is that like?

I don't mean to sound like a skeptic or come across like I'm downplaying the bow line in general but how does one find a bow accurate,that has some qualities that are OPPOSITE of the standard for accuracy ?
I guess I see no benefit whatsoever to a 99% let-off bow.....Holding weight at 70# for an 80% let-off bow is only 14 lbs and even that seems too light to me for any target application and about perfect for hunting if you need to hold for any length of time. Hunting.......Well 99% I guess you could sit there for 6 hours with the bow drawn if you wanted to but wheres the fun in that? 
I realize that I have not shot one to see what it's like, I am simply going on common sense visualization.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Reply to Matt/PA*

Don't have to worry about rotator cuff problems, because you never have to let down! Everyone boo hooed me to when I was the only one with 3 friends shooting a what!! Mathews solo cam,( OH Boy that will never work! They'll be out if business by the end of the year!) Please don't put things down untill you have tried them. It's little innovations that no one believes that are usually the future renovations. I've been around the block a few times and shot PSE,Hoyt, XI, Mathews,McPhereson,and Bowtec. I never downed something untill I have tried it first.I will be giving reports in the future to keep you aware of the progress. Oh by the way I'm typing this with one hand while the riser of the bow is suspended by itsself at full draw, just hanging there waiting for me to pick it up.(HA HA Just Kidding!). Yours in archery,rcher


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Putting down*

rcher,
I'd never put something down that I haven't tried myself........I guess I'm just trying to understand how a 99% let-off bow is of any benefit?
I think IMO you reach a point where high let-off becomes counterproductive to accuracy potential.......or better yet, the EASE of acuracy potential.
It kind of goes against anything I've learned regarding inherent accuracy in archery equipment.

What is it like to let down a 99% let-off bow that can still generate 300fps speeds? I know you were tongue in cheek on that question, but seriously? Can't be fun if you have to let down? That has to be a heck of a surprise when everything engages.

Your last line about the bow just hanging there while you type.....I know a joke, but it is exactly my point. That type of shot reaction while exxaggerated is detrimental to accuracy. 

Not downing it.......just trying to understand something new.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I haven't shot it either, but I do share the same questions as Matt/PA.

Also, even though I am sure it will not be recommended, you can bet that there would be a guy in a treestand somewhere in the woods with the bow drawn and hanging there by it's weight waiting for a deer to come by. Sort of like a draw lock.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i can get 99% let off on my Oneida Stealth.

305fps/62lb draw/29in/320g arrow

Mikie

this bow will hang like a pendulum...not the smartest thing to do

lol


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

those cams look like the HighCountry Hatchet and looks a lot like our New twin Powers cam system
and the other cam looks a lot like our XD Cam.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*HIGH COUNTRY/ POWER CAM*

THE DUAL CAM IS A HATCHET CAM AND FOLLOWS A DIFFERENT CURVE THAN HIGH COUNTRY AND YOURS,THIS CAM DESIGN THAT WE HAVE IS 5 YEARS OLD AND HAS BEEN USED ON A LOT OF DIFFERNT BOWS,WE HAVE PATENT ON THIS CAM AS FOR THE WAY IT IS MODUELED AND THE CURVE OF CAM.

AS FOR YOUR POWER CAM IT LOOKS A LOT LIKE A BOWTECH,MATHEWS,RENAGADE,PARKER, AND THE LIST GOES ON
THE C99 CAM IS A FOUR TRACK DESIGN TO ALLOW THE USE OF A NOTCHED VARIABLE LET OFF AXEL THIS DESIGN IS ALSO PATENT.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Concept why are you yelling? I was just making an observation 

I think that copying another companys designs is the Highest form of flattery.

The twin powers cam I was referring to is a HCA cam.

just wondering how you patent a Hatchet cam that has alrerady been patented by HCA.

I like the 99% let off how hard is the rollover%


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*To Concept*

Concept, rcher here, these guys are tough seems like there might be some (I wish I had that patent going on). I know you can handle there technical questions. All I can tell them is to try one and see what they think then. I know I'm having a good time shooting out the X ring on targets. Later! Yours in archery, rcher.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Help*

OK.......STILL nobody has addressed any of the concerns I have about a 99% let-off bow?
No patent envy here........I just want to hear the hows and whys a 99% let-off bow is of ANY benefit other than sitting like a rifle hunter with it drawn for hours hanging off a tree step. 
So far no one has addressed:

*Let-down issues.
*String Torque
*Take away and shot characteristics
*Accuracy VS standard lower let-off
*A Notched axle provides the let-off? So What happens when these parts wear? Can or Will Let off become a changing variable due to wear?

I think we have some guys who want to hear more (And no offense rcher) than just one staff shooter who says he loves drilling X's with it and a Company rep who doesn't want to explain anything.
Can ANYONE get down to the nuts and bolts of why we should even consider such a design.........seriously. This isn't a bash.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

I pulled one back in snowshoe Matt, surprisingly smooth to draw and seemed to hold quite well. The problem came when I tried to let the sucker down. Totally wierd. It got to the stage where I felt I was actually pushing the string to get the bow to let down and then it took off with a rush and damn near tore my shoulder out. !!OUCH!! I can still feel it. If you can live with that I think it would be an ok bow.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept dual cam*

probow1,when we developed this cam we looked at nobody's bow or cams,as to date i have not even seen a high country dual cam bow so i could not tell you if they look the same. if you look at almost any dual hatchet cam you will not see much difference between them,as for patient,we have one so it can not be the same


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*?*

*Never mind.*


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept 99*

MATT/PA
MATT THE CONCEPT 99 IS NO HARDER TO LET DOWN THAN ANY OTHER BOW ,THE TRICK IS NOT TO HOLD TENSION ON THE STRING AS YOU LET DOWN ,JUST LET YOUR ARM GO FOWARD IN A CONTROLED MOTION.IF YOU HAVE NEVER LET DOWN A 99 BOW IT CAN BE A SUPRISE,AS FOR TORQUE WHEN YOU PULL INTO THE BOW THE RISER SETS LEVEL WILL NOT PULL TO ONE SIDE,THIS IS DUE TO THE BALANCE OF THE RISER AND THE CENTER SHOT SET UP OF IDLER AND CAM.THERE IS THE SAME MASS WEIGHT ABOVE THE REST AS BELOW WHICH CREATES EVEN PRESSURE THROUGH THE DRAW BOTH TOP AND BOTTOM,THE REST HOLES ARE DRILLED IN THE EXACT CENTER OF RISER SO AS YOU PULL ,THE RESULT IS A SMOOTH EVEN PULL.YOU CAN TORQUE ANY BOW IF YOU TRY BUT WHEN YOU PULL OUR BOW TO THE WALL IT IS A DEAD STOP AT FULL DRAW IT FEELS LIKE ANY OTHER BOW ACCEPT THE BOW IS NOT FIGHTING YOU,YOU CONTROLL THE BOW THUS YOU CONTROLL THE SHOT.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*CONCEPT 99*

MATT/PA


SHOT CHARACTERISTICS ARE DIFFERENT ON ANY BOW,AS FOR OURS LIKE ANY OTHERS YOU CAN TORQUE THE STRING IF YOU PULL OUT OR DOWN AS WITH ANY OTHER BOW AS FOR STRING LOOP TORQUE THE SAME APPLIES AS FOR AXEL WEAR,THE AXEL IS 54 ROCKWELL HARDENED AS THE CABLE ONLY LAYS AGANIST THE NOTCH ,SLIDE WEAR IS ALMOST NONE ,YES IN 5 OR SIX YEARS ENOUGH WEAR MAY TAKE PLACE TO CHANGE LETOFF SO JUST REPLACE THE AXEL AS YOU WOULD CHANGE ANY WEAR PART ON ANY OTHER BOW, WITH THE SHOT QUESTION, ASTHE LET OFF IS CONTROLLED BY TH AXEL NOT THE MODULE OR CAM,THERE IS NO DEAD SPOT TO OVER COME AS WITH AN EIGHTY PERCENT BOW
THE STRING IS SETTING AT FULL ATTENTION AND READY FOR ACTION AS IT DOES NOT HAVE TO OVERCOME CAM LET OFF DESIGN, YOU GET STRAIGHT FULL CAM ACTION WITH NO DEAD SPOT WHIP.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Concept,
Thanks for addressing my questions........
Still have some...... 



> MATT THE CONCEPT 99 IS NO HARDER TO LET DOWN THAN ANY OTHER BOW ,THE TRICK IS NOT TO HOLD TENSION ON THE STRING AS YOU LET DOWN ,JUST LET YOUR ARM GO FOWARD IN A CONTROLED MOTION.IF YOU HAVE NEVER LET DOWN A 99 BOW IT CAN BE A SUPRISE


Not hold tension? You have any "Dry Fire" warranty on that puppy?
 
So you are saying that you need to just relax your fingers slide forward and wait for an explosion of energy with relaxed fingers!?
YIKES. No offense, but yikes.




> THE STRING IS SETTING AT FULL ATTENTION AND READY FOR ACTION AS IT DOES NOT HAVE TO OVERCOME CAM LET OFF DESIGN, YOU GET STRAIGHT FULL CAM ACTION WITH NO DEAD SPOT WHIP.


You just staed that you need to "Guide" the string forward.......when letting down, so how is there no dead spot whip and full cam action at the shot? 

String torque is still an issue in my mind......I guess I'd need to shoot one, but with almost zero holding weight it should be very easy to twist the string in your fingers or via a release or loop.

Thanks again......and do me a favor, go back to Upper and Lower case letters and some punctuation , that was a BEAR to read.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept 99*

MATT/PA
When i spoke about no tension on string when you let down,you must hold on to the string, dont relax fingers,but just let your arm move foward in a controld fashion.
as for string torque , both the cam and idle are deep grove so string is supported well,as before,if you pull out on a string you will feel the bow tell you to come back in line.
There is now dry fire warranty,i have dry fired this bow and it holds up very well,nothing comes apart,except the string nok goes flying,on average it will hold up to 6 to 7 dry fires at which time you will damage the axel.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't understand the concept of 99% let off. Seems like a neat idea, but I'm thinking it might be geared towards people who want to shoot all day long or walk the woods at full draw for hours on end. What is the advantage to a .6 pound holding weight when it comes to accuracy and consistency?


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept 99*

NH HUNTER
THE 99 BOW IS GEARED TOWARD HUNTERS, TARGET AND 3D SHOOTERS,AT FULL DRAW YOU HIT A ROCK SOLID WALL.
THE POINT IS THAT YOU CAN RELAX AND MANTAIN FULL DRAW WHICH ENABLES YOU TO FOCUS ON YOUR POINT OF AIM AND NOT HAVE THE BOW FIGHTING YOU TO MAKE THE SHOT.IF 99 DOESN'T SUIT ,THEN CHANGE FROM 99 TO 80,OR 65 THE BOW WILL DO ALL THREE.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Stats to post*

Will post some stats tomorrow night on the new C-99 guys! I know there are some skeptics but you really have to shot this bow. The more I shoot it , the better it performs. More later! Yours in archery, rcher


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Stats*

Stats as tested:- 29" draw @ 69.5 lbs. Easton acc 360 arrow @29 7/8" 378.5 gr. 291 F.P.S. Easton acc 349 @ 29 3/4" 353 gr. 302 F.P.S. and a PSE Carbon Force 300 @ 29 3/4" 350.5 gr. 305 F.P.S. Bow was very quiet ,except for a slight spring noise from the golden premier lizzard tongue launcher. Holding on target very easy with 99% let off. Shot this bow with both caliper and tension releases with no holding problems. More stats to follow , ran out of daylight at the range. Yours in archery,rcher.


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

I recently had a sales rep call and tell me he was coming out to show me the Concept Archery line of bows hoping that we would pick it up for the shop. I went to the store owner and talked to him about the line and he seemed interested until he saw that he could buy the bows right from the manufacturer online. He told me that any company that would sell out the dealers by selling directly to the public on the internet wouldn't be promoted in his store no matter how good the product was. Maybe Concept Archery may want to rethink that. Why buy from a dealer when you could order online? It's to bad I think we would have carried the line.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*ROD s 2004 line*

ROD ,if you order a bow on line we contact the nearest dealer to the ordering party,we take order from the dealer and drop ship the bow to the ording party,the dealer receivers the cost by money order over the dealer cost and is credited with a bow purchase toward his order total,this is the best way to get bows out around the country and have dealers receive a sale untill we establish enough dealers to fill the needs of consumers.No bow is sold by us direct without a dealer being involved except for company staff shooter bows.


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

Concept, After reading your reply I contacted our owner and he was quite pleased with your responce, we are interested in seeing the line. The sales rep told me he would be out to see us before christmas. I will PM you after I meet with him and have seen the bows. Rod


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*More stats*

Tested two more arrows guys! This time aluminum easton XX78 2312 386gr.-289 f.p.s. and X7 2512 391gr. 287 f.p.s. both arrow lenghts at 29 3/4" Both arrows shot off of a golden premier lizzard tongue launcher. Both of these arrows are well over the 5gr/lb limit with the draw weight set at 69.5 lbs. Speeds closer to the 350 gr. weight range will probably approach,if not exceed 300 f.p.s. More tests with lighter arrows to follow.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm glad their is companies trying different things, and not copying off everyone else. I shot one of these bows at the world and was surprised and impressed with how it shot. I'm not sure how great of a target bow it will be, but could be great for hunting and who knows in the right hands a great target bow also.
Don't give out to much info yet, some companies are lurking and waiting to see whats new, so they can copy your model.
It sounds like matt tried out a botec- liberty with a larger cam and idler, easier and smoother to draw more poudage. Is that new or a Mathews LX? Sits in your hand after the shot with no hand shock, sounds like a Mathews again.
To many companies set back and see what #1 comes out with so they can try to copy, instead of something new.
Mathews = Botec
Darton = Hoyt
I shot a botec at the world and was not impressed at all for all the their talk. It seemed like a Mathew want a be, with a long way to go.
Concept,
Don't tell them botec people to much or they'll have a 99% bow soon.
Kodiak.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*reply to kodiak*

Hey kodiak! Pretty good thoughts there! Its' like I said in previous posts, you must shoot one to see for yourself. I know Concept will have the technical end covered on the 99% ,as for me I'm a shooter who has given other bows the oportunity to convince me in the past, and many of them have shot very well with excellent results. I must say however I'm very impressed with the Concept 99 and intend on shooting it in indoor leagues this year. I took a practice round at a blue face target at 20 yds. and shot a 299 out of 300 with 42 in the X ring , not perfect ,but not bad ,for the first round.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

That's nice. If you can't sell the concept design on it's own merit, then go bash other bow companies to try and look superior


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

please, here we go again! 
I agree, Jeff, it's just typical


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*reply*

Still didn't see any bashing on any of the Concept reps. part, if anything credit to other companies. It's all on you.


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

*?????????????????????????????*


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Pro 38 shooter why not?  Mathews has been doing it for years


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

true!


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*More stats*

Shot a second practice round today. 20 yd. blue face 300 round.Shot a 300 with 43 x's out of 45. This was shot outdoors with about a 15 mph sustained wind blowing. Bow was at 69.5 lbs/29" draw. Used a 353 gr. PSE carbon force 300 cabon arrow shooting at 305 f.p.s. Holding was a bit of a problem due to the prevailing wind but easy to wait out because of the 99% let off.


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*to all concept 2004 line*

In todays bow market there are a lot of bows each with there own dedicated following.My take on bows is the same now as it has always been " find the bow that feels good in your hands and you feel like the shot is right for you, buy it" youwill be happy.


----------



## Hoggler (Jul 2, 2003)

Are you using modules to adjust the drawlength, or do you need a new cam for each individual draw length? Sounds very interesting, looking forward to getting my fingers on one.

Hoggler


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

*concept web*

hoggler modular change 24 inch to 31 by 1 inch changes


----------

